
Hetzner down in multiple locations - babuskov
https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=hetzner
======
comboy
Very painful. Servers in multiple datacenters (inside hetzner) didn't help :/

I've been about 5 years with them now and never before something as serious as
this have happened. There was single datacenter outage some time ago, but
other than that it was unthinkable to me.

edit: [http://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html](http://www.hetzner-
status.de/en.html) Backbone connection fault

